# gearbox oil change Peugeot Boxer



## daz (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 1995 2.5d peugeot boxer, when I bought it it had a crunch into 3rd gear, but it went in, I knew about this when I bought it & the price was adjusted accordingly. Anyway on the way home, less than 20 miles I found it wouldn't go into 3rd at all, even when the engine is switched off, it just doesn't seem to "throw" enough, if you try to select 3rd gear & release the clutch it grinds as if it's not totally in gear. I've oiled the selector cables & had a look at the selectors on the outside of the box, nothing seems to be amiss, so my next port of cal is a quick oil change on the box, does anyone know where the filler & drain plugs are? & how much oil is needed?

Thanks,


----------



## rhubarb (Sep 20, 2012)

Damaged selector and syncro...Change of oil won't fix that, sorry :hammer:


----------



## daz (Sep 20, 2012)

already assumed damaged syncro, but as the boxes are a bit out of my price range at the moment & I can live with it for now, the worst that can happen if I change the oil is I loose £20 & quite down the noisy diff


----------



## daz (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if a 2001 model gearbox is the same? I can't find much info on the net about it.

Thanks,


----------



## flyby (Oct 7, 2012)

daz said:


> Does anyone know if a 2001 model gearbox is the same? I can't find much info on the net about it.
> 
> Thanks,



you gearbox will have a code on side off it . if you get that then it the same code . if not ring him he will know ,Gearbox Repairs | Transmission Services | Gearbox Specialists | A1 Premier Transmissions


----------



## maingate (Oct 7, 2012)

You need to know how much oil it takes to fill the box as some do not have a level plug (or a dedicated filler hole), you may have to remove the reverse gear switch to get the oil in. I am not 100% sure on your model but that could be the case.

Also on some models, rainwater could get on to the top of the gearbox and find its way inside (via the breather I think). Check how much oil (and the condition of it) you get out and compare it with what it should be.

If you still have bother afterwards, double declutching will stop the grating noise when you change gear.


----------



## daz (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks for all the advice, I've tried double clutching, still the same, it's wierd, when 3rd is selected & the  clutch is let out it's not in gear & grinds, just like I've missed the gear


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 8, 2012)

Am I correct in thinking that your gears are changed via cables or rods connected between the gear lever and the gear box selectors? 
If so then one of the links is worn and thus does not allow third gear to be engaged properly. Adjustment or replacement of the worn parts will cure trouble.
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## Ems (Oct 8, 2012)

The Grand Wanderer said:


> Am I correct in thinking that your gears are changed via cables or rods connected between the gear lever and the gear box selectors?
> If so then one of the links is worn and thus does not allow third gear to be engaged properly. Adjustment or replacement of the worn parts will cure trouble.
> Regards,
> Wanderer



I know this is a common problem on some VW's so it may be worth reasearching / trying!


----------



## lebesset (Oct 8, 2012)

isn't this in fact the same box as the ducato ?
in which case you measure in 2 litres for a 4 speed  or 2.75 litres for a 5 speed [ extra for the external 5th gearbox]

fill through the sensor entry on top [ after you have got at it !! ] , drain plug on the side


----------



## daz (Nov 12, 2012)

Just a quick update if anyone's interested  I've checked all the cables, all OK, I can't select 3rd when using the selector on the box, but I can select every other gear, so it looks as if it's time for a new gearbox, I'm on the hunt for a replacement but I'm having trouble finding the code on mine.


----------



## sparrks (Nov 12, 2012)

My old Scudo had a simliar problem selecting gear, although not the crunching, it turned out to be the linkage. Can you remove the linkage from the selector stick on the top of the gear box, if so does it go in gear like this?


----------



## daz (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't think the fork will come off the selector rod, it looks as if it's pressed on, there is a small amount of play between the fork & the selector though. As I mentioned in the 1st post the original owner said there was a "knack" to getting 3rd to work & he towed a caravan all over the UK with this van & never had an issue, but I've never had the "knack"  which is why I am so undecided about the gearbox being past it, but this is the only thing left now, apart from the selector itself. 

On the test drive (a good 30 mins) he had no issue going into 3rd everytime, whereas I've never been able to.


----------



## snowbirds (Nov 12, 2012)

*Try clutch*

Hi Daz,

Try clutch adjustment and travel may be, or linkage on stick.

Snowbirds.





daz said:


> I have a 1995 2.5d peugeot boxer, when I bought it it had a crunch into 3rd gear, but it went in, I knew about this when I bought it & the price was adjusted accordingly. Anyway on the way home, less than 20 miles I found it wouldn't go into 3rd at all, even when the engine is switched off, it just doesn't seem to "throw" enough, if you try to select 3rd gear & release the clutch it grinds as if it's not totally in gear. I've oiled the selector cables & had a look at the selectors on the outside of the box, nothing seems to be amiss, so my next port of cal is a quick oil change on the box, does anyone know where the filler & drain plugs are? & how much oil is needed?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## daz (Nov 12, 2012)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Daz,
> 
> Try clutch adjustment and travel may be, or linkage on stick.
> 
> Snowbirds.



Hi,

I can't select 3rd from the gearbox linkage on the box itself, so I've ruled out cables, stick, clutch etc


----------



## Coyspurs (Nov 13, 2012)

Nip over to www.talbotoc.co.uk and and you will find plenty of gearbox threads there. As a previous poster said you drain from the drain plug and fill from the oil switch hole after removing oil switch, the quantity of oil has increased from the manual info to make sure 5th gear syncro is immersed.

JK Towers (google search) is an authority and has produced linkage mods etc, he is a mine of information and will willingly help you out

Mike


----------



## mark61 (Nov 13, 2012)

Talbot EXPRESS Campervan/Motorhome Owners Club & Forum (Peugeot J5, Citroen C25 & Fiat Ducato models) • Portal


----------



## daz (Nov 13, 2012)

Talbot EXPRESS Campervan/Motorhome Owners Club & Forum (Peugeot J5, Citroen C25 & Fiat Ducato models) • Portal

Already looked at jk towers, I do need to have another look at the linkage when I have 5 mins


----------

